# Dalmatian & Istrian dialects vs standard Croatian (BCS)



## Glitz

Does anyone have any good examples of dalmatian or istrian spoken croatian compared to the standard way of speaking, other that the usual kaj,sta etc... example?


----------



## Athaulf

Glitz said:


> Does anyone have any good examples of dalmatian or istrian spoken croatian compared to the standard way of speaking, other that the usual kaj,sta etc... example?



There are several websites with samples of poetry and prose in Chakavian dialects; you'll find those easily if you just Google for them. Unfortunately, I don't really know any pages that would present a clear comparison between sample Chakavian texts and their equivalents in the standard language.


----------



## ienne

I would suggest listening to some Istrian bands or some Dalmatian singers. You will eventually hear the difference, if you are already familiar with the standard version. So those artists would have good examples of both dialects of Croatian.


----------



## Glitz

I can tell the difference, I mean I listen to Dalmatian music anyway
 I was just looking for a few good examples of sentences etc. which are used in Dalmatian dialect that say someone from Slavonia wouldn't be able to understand, and vice versa.


----------



## ienne

Lexical examples?


----------



## ienne

Dalmatian: Pinjur (plate or a fork, I forget), ponistra (window), bičve (socks), gaće (trousers), smišan (not smiješan as funny but simpatičan)...Is that what you meant? I am half Dalmatian. I used to spend my summer holidays at the seaside, on the Dalmatian coast.


----------



## Glitz

ienne said:


> Dalmatian: Pinjur (plate or a fork, I forget), ponistra (window), bičve (socks), gaće (trousers), smišan (not smiješan as funny but simpatičan)...Is that what you meant? I am half Dalmatian. I used to spend my summer holidays at the seaside, on the Dalmatian coast.


 
Yeah exactly, something like that. Thankyou


----------



## raju

ienne said:


> Dalmatian: ponistra (window), gaće (trousers), smišan (not smiješan as funny but simpatičan).


 
We say 'puneštra' (window), 'gaće' is the same (although we tend to use it synonimously with 'modandice' to mean underpants), but 'smešan'. I've been compiling a list of words that I can trace from our dialect (we're from near Rijeka, so Istrian), such as kaštel (castello in Italian), šetimana (settimana in Italian), rećini (orcchini in Italian).... the list really goes on for pages (as we're so close to Italy). 

One thing that's fascinated me is the word 'lapiš', which comes up in Spanish (lapiz) meaning 'pencil'. I haven't found it anywhere else though..

If you're after particular comparisons with dialect and standard, how about this: 'jutra će dažit', as opposed to the standard: 'sutra će kiša pasti' (tomorrow it will rain).


----------



## Glitz

raju said:


> If you're after particular comparisons with dialect and standard, how about this: 'jutra će dažit', as opposed to the standard: 'sutra će kiša pasti' (tomorrow it will rain).


 
Yes! I was more interested in phrases and sentences like that one.


----------



## ienne

infiša san u te -- zaljubljen sam u tebe (Dalmatian)


----------



## Glitz

....nemoj mi zamirit Još od malih nogu rado san te vida


----------



## ienne

nije mi priša - ne žuri mi se (Dalmatian)


----------



## raju

Have you come across Drago Gervais? He was a local poet/writer from Opatija (near Rijeka), who wrote in the dialect of the area (Istrian).  

An example:

"Tri nonice stare
pred kućun su stale
i kritikale.
I Katu, i Pepu, i Jelu,

The rest here: http://unbeliever.bloger.hr/post/tri-drage-mi-nonice/12212.aspx
​


----------



## Bruno 1234

raju said:


> We say 'puneštra' (window), 'gaće' is the same (although we tend to use it synonimously with 'modandice' to mean underpants), but 'smešan'. I've been compiling a list of words that I can trace from our dialect (we're from near Rijeka, so Istrian), such as kaštel (castello in Italian), šetimana (settimana in Italian), rećini (orcchini in Italian).... the list really goes on for pages (as we're so close to Italy).
> 
> One thing that's fascinated me is the word 'lapiš', which comes up in Spanish (lapiz) meaning 'pencil'. I haven't found it anywhere else though..
> 
> If you're after particular comparisons with dialect and standard, how about this: 'jutra će dažit', as opposed to the standard: 'sutra će kiša pasti' (tomorrow it will rain).




I'm sorry for your intuition, but "lapiš" comes too from an Italian word: "lapis" (= pencil), from Latin "lapis", that means stone. Even Leonardo used a lapis instead of a "matita" when he drew: actually in Italian the word "lapis" is usually reserved to red&blue pencils, the ones teachers use to correct exams). Anyway you are partially right because in Spanish there is the word "lápiz" (=pencil), from the same Latin source, of course.     

Pozdrav iz Segovie.


----------



## Santanawinds

Here are some expressions I can think of off the top of my head:

Vanka = van (out, in the sense of going to town, going out for a walk, date, or gathering, etc.)
Iden vanka - I'm going out

Cakano = slatko (sweet, as in a child is cute/sweet).
Šta je cakano...


----------



## el_tigre

here you have a song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNatY74GidI

the author hails from island of Hvar


----------



## el_tigre

Split dialectal words
http://ce-4.forumotion.com/t1180-rjecnik-dalmatinski-splitski-pojmovi


----------



## el_tigre

Lika Čakavian
http://www.likaworld.net/forum/index.php/topic,1004.0.html


----------



## el_tigre

from Istra

http://www.istarski-rjecnik.com/pretrazivanje/1/A/


----------



## el_tigre

Santanawinds said:


> Here are some expressions I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> Vanka = van (out, in the sense of going to town, going out for a walk, date, or gathering, etc.)
> *Iden vanka* - I'm going out


Actually more authentic would be *Gren vanka*




Santanawinds said:


> Cakano = slatko (sweet, as in a child is cute/sweet).
> Šta je cakano...


I have never heard "cakano" in Dalmatia (not sure about Istria) .AFAIK that is something from Serbia. Meaning "cute, sweet" or similar


----------



## Santanawinds

Thanks!
Actually, I've heard both "gren vanka" and "iden vanka" in Split. And I've heard "cakano" a lot, too. Maybe that's just a borrowed word, I wouldn't know.

Here's a lot of poetry written in various dialects that I just found while searching for something else on the web:
http://www.os-primosten.skole.hr/up...101/attachment/2007_Poj_rici_materinske_I.pdf


----------



## bovcic

Grin vanka (male and female) "I am going out"
Gres vanka ?  (Question for one person) "Are you going out?"
Gremo vanka ?  (Question for a familiar crowd)  "Are we going out?" 
Grete vanka ?    (Question for a very formal crowd)  "Are we going out?"

This is from the northern coastal islands: Krk, Losinj etc.


----------



## bovcic

This is from the Kvarner area (Rijeka) and the northern coastal islands: Krk, Losinj etc.
======================================================
Gren vanka (male and female) "I am going out"
Gres vanka ?  (Question for one familiar person) "Are you going out?"
Greste vanka ?    (Question for a very formal person)  "Are you going out?"
Gremo vanka ?  (Question for a familiar crowd)  "Are we going out?" 
Grete vanka ?    (Question for a formal crowd)  "Are we going out?"


----------

